# "Pack Basket"



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

What does everyone use to haul around gear while checking your line. I would like to make one out of something, maybe a pail or something with some straps. Looking for one thats comfortable and easy to haul for those longer treks. This my first year so I'm not going all out. Will get more elaborate if (I mean when) I get hooked. Pictures would be great!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm definately no experienced trapper, but anything less than a jet sled wouldn't do for me, as I run a beaver line. I'd hate to haul a dozen 330's, stabilizers, stakes, shovel, machete, pliers, wire, lure, etc on my back!

The jet sled pulls well on all surfaces too, including dirt and grass. It also floats well when I cross rivers.

Definately not quiet though...


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Making "longer treks" may not be necessary. Many of us use ATV's to get close to where we trap. Pack baskets are nostalgic and do the job, but can be cumbersome in the largest sizes. Many use 5 gal plastic buckets adorned with a variety of clips, hooks, and pouches. I'm talking land trapping here. To haul the heavy stuff for beavers is another story, and that sled suggestion would be a great idea. Pack baskets aren't as durable or easy to keep clean as plastic buckets. As you get experience you'll steamline and downsize so you don't have to struggle to carry your stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is what I use. It wedges perfectly into my sled for the longer trecks in the snow.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

My water trapping basket. 330s and all my gear fits perfect, hauls gear in, flattails out.....











For land I have a 5 gal bucket all tricked out with pouches and clips.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

I bought a military back pack (new style ruck) that is black at a surplus store. The pack has multiple extra pockets on the outside for whatever and a nice sized zipper pocket on the top for putting baits and lures in...plus it keeps it separate from my tools and traps on the inside. I found a bunch of the square plastic laundry detergent pails with lids at a yard sale that fit perfectly into the pack. They won't hold 330's but they'll hold everything else plus it's the same pails that I store my traps in the during the off season so I can just slide them in and out depending on which traps I'm taking (make sure you clean them good and let them air out) all of my small tools fit into the side pockets and the larger stuff fits inside on top of the pail of traps. It has padded straps and a padded kidney belt so it's very comfortable. The price was right too...cheaper than a basket.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the great ideas guys. It looks like a pack might be the way to go. Military issue seems like it would be much tougher and last alot longer considering all the abuse it would take from traps and so forth. Also would be more comfortable on the ol' back! Anyone else that has pics of thier packs feel free to post them up.


----------



## Loring (Sep 7, 2009)

why not look into WATER PROOF pack baskets? no staining and minimal maintance


----------

